# How's Tybee/Savannah fishing in October?



## Wetumpka (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm thinking about running down to Savannah the first weekend in October to hit Lazarretto  Creek, the sound, and other spots that I know of around Ft. Pulaski.  How's the fishing down there this time of the year.  How is the spot fishing? Reds? Trout?


----------



## jamrens (Sep 26, 2009)

if it was me i would head south on 95 and go and head south to Saint Simon and get on some bull reds.


WHit


----------



## bouymarker (Sep 27, 2009)

jamrens said:


> if it was me i would head south on 95 and go and head south to Saint Simon and get on some bull reds.
> 
> 
> WHit


hey whit! 
you just hold that thought for a moment...I hit new waters there south jekyll  sat... while my partner stopped by last night to show me what he did here in Sav. At our usual spots. Even though he likes the sheepshead, I will fish'em too. 
a few were longer than the tip in my finger to my elbow I'm 6ft4. 
hope to see ya whit, sorry i missed ya at redfish one. 







This is from last oct. and november in Sav. area.


----------



## jamrens (Sep 27, 2009)

Man i just like the people down there probably as much as the fishing... I am going to be back down in ssi the weekend of oct 23 maybe we can get together then..


WHit


----------



## Wetumpka (Sep 27, 2009)

anybody else?


----------



## Inshore GA (Sep 27, 2009)

You should have a great time in the Savannah area in October. The trout reds flounder and sheepheads are already biting well and it'll be better as the water continues to cool. Many anglers limiting out on trout and reds. Let us know how you do.


----------



## Wetumpka (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I'll take pictures and let you all know how they're doing.  I've been wondering what's it's like to fish the sound out near Ft. Pulaski and the grass beds around lazarretto creek so I'll hook up the boat and run down there. It'll be the second weekend in October.


----------



## allaroundfishin (Sep 28, 2009)

SEcond  weekend in Oct is Pirates fest on Tybee island so be prepared for lots of traffic.


----------



## Wetumpka (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.  Let me call and re-check my hotel reservation now.


----------



## Inshore GA (Sep 28, 2009)

You'll be comin on the best tides of the month for clear water. Good Luck! Live shrimp under cork will usually produce well.


----------



## jonkayak (Sep 28, 2009)

Check out these maps. They are great and so far the Numbers they provide are pretty descent. I have had good luck using them in Cap San Blas as well as the Georgia Coast. Order them online as they are a little hard to find at the tackle shops. Also today when I was in the Atlanta BassPro they had them. The Price online is normaly about $22 and at the tackle shops they run around $18 if you can find them.

http://www.offshoremapping.com/productcart/pc/pasadena-top-spot-maps.asp

Jacksonville to Brunswick N-226
Brunswick to Savannah N-232
Brunswick to Savannah OffShore N-229
North Fl./South Ga. Offshore N-227


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 29, 2009)

The bite should be on there now through november pretty steady after the next Full Moon.. The bite will also be on here around SSI and Jekyll as well... In fact, It already is. Savannah is too crowded.


----------



## Wetumpka (Sep 29, 2009)

Where's a good place to get live shrimp around the tybee area?  There's a bait shop across from Lazeretto Creek next to the jet ski place but I may not ever get turned around if I take my boat into there, it's so narrow. 

I may just try some DOA artificial shrimp and drop some minnow traps into the water for some small minnows.  

My boat is a 17 ft center console so I won't be heading offshore. Just planning to hit the creeks and sound around Ft. Pulaski and over in the area by Miss Judy's near the high rise bridge.


----------



## Wetumpka (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh yeah, I called down to check my hotel reservation and next weekend is indeed Pirate Fest. I've never been but I guess that I'll fish by day and be a pirate by night. I'm sure I'll stand out among the crowd.


----------



## allaroundfishin (Sep 29, 2009)

for shrimp thats the best place to go. They fixed the driveway for turning around also you can just launch your boat and just dock there and get shrimp as well.

And pirate fest can be a real blast. I tend to fish during the day in my pirate getup.


----------



## Wetumpka (Sep 29, 2009)

Cool. Hey tell me something...has anybody had any luck with kings or something big in the sound out by ft. pulaski? How deep is it? I see huge cargo ships out in the sound so I imagine that it would have to be pretty deep.


----------



## allaroundfishin (Sep 30, 2009)

Not sure about kings around the channel have not heard anything, but Tarpon, sharks, rays, and bull reds can all be had in the area I have seen all of them in the past week or two.


----------

